
The Video-First Future of Ecommerce - raleighm
https://a16z.com/2019/12/05/video-first-ecommerce/
======
arthurcolle
This article is extremely cringe inducing. I absolutely hate apps like TikTok
and Instagram, Snapchat - take your pick. It feels like all of the most sugar-
coated and decadent aspects of pure consumerism have been wrapped up and
distilled into a toxic stew, delivered by IV drip right into the patient
because we're all ADHD due to... the screens.

So, let me see if I get this right - the future is I have to watch hours of
influencers before I inform my purchases? Weird, I mean I kind of like some
light forms of entertainment, but the thought that all my purchasing and
spending habits will be mediated by fake, passive forms of ad-based
information delivery all by the most noxious personalities on the Web gives me
the chills.

Thanks but I'll pass. Appreciate the heads up that this is what the SV thought
leadership is up to though!

